# Will 2 Wireless keyboards in same room interfere with each other



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

I bought a Microsoft Sculpt Ergonomic Keyboard/mouse. I love it and am thinking of buying another one for my other computer, but the two computers are in the same room, same desk. 

Would the signals from the same models interfere with each other? 

Thanks for the help. You guys are the best.

Wildbill2u

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 9207 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260, 896 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953766 MB, Free - 718254 MB; D: Total - 99 MB, Free - 66 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., CG5290
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I've had mice interfere with each other years ago. Only ever had one wireless keyboard, and that was only for a short time. Based on my experience with the mice, I'd say yes. But you wouldn't know for sure until you test it.

Maybe someone else has more experience.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have 4 computers in the same room. I use 3 wireless mice (two desktops are on a KVM switch so use one mouse). Since the receiver is unique for each mouse, I have had no problem with interference. I've also moved a 5th computer into the room so 2 netbooks with wireless mice are side by side and have had no interference.
Is the wifi adapter unique for each keyboard? If so, I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have 4 computers in the same room.


I hope that's a BIG room. 

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

Oddba11 said:


> I've had mice interfere with each other years ago. Only ever had one wireless keyboard, and that was only for a short time. Based on my experience with the mice, I'd say yes. But you wouldn't know for sure until you test it.
> 
> Maybe someone else has more experience.


Thanks for the reply. I'm not nearly as concerned with mice as the keyboard, but maybe I should be if the cursor on one computer is over the delete key 
Thanks for the info.

Cheers, wildbill


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Start looking to see if a wireless keyboard uses a unique USB connector. If so, it should work exactly the same as mice - no interference. (In other words, if you lose the small USB receiver for a mouse, you can't just use another - it doesn't work).

Frank, actually the two desktops are stacked on top of each other. The other two computers are a 7" netbook and an 11.6" netbook so they don't take up too much room. It is actually all the lights in the room that get annoying! I have an UPS, a modem, a router, two 6 outlet plugs with green and red lights indicating protection, a power unit under the printer with lights for each of 5 items connected that I can turn on and off individually and then the lights on the computers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

My 2 full-time Dell "minitower" systems have their own desk at opposite walls in my spare bedroom.

I plan to install a Logitech M310 wireless mouse to replace the USB wired mouse in both of them.

Each mouse has its own USB receiver unit.

The wireless modem/router sets on one of the desks. 

Once I've made the switch, I'll advise if I have any interference or other issue with them.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

Let me see if this analogy will better explain my concern. Remote garage door openers are proprietary by company.

As far as I know, one door company's remote will not work on the mechanism of another company. However, each company's remote openers have a limited number of frequencies. I have been told that thieves can roam a neighborhood and open garage doors with a remote that carries that particular frequency.


I assume a Logitech wireless dongle won't be activated by a Microsoft keyboard. And within the Microsoft family of products I assume that there are differences in the frequencies between models. However, if I buy the same model of wireless keyboard/mouse is there a good chance that it will have the same frequency of the one I already have--and therefore activate the keyboard strokes on the other computer or activate the mouse. It wouldn't be so much of a bad scenario if the mouse pointer was activated, but what about if it activated a click which is on a delete button. 

I appreciate all the thoughts on this.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you need to use both computers at the same time ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

managed said:


> Do you need to use both computers at the same time?


That's a good point to bring up.

I rotate between my 2 desktop systems, so they're rarely on at the same time.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm currently using 3 MS wireless mice and one Logitech wireless mouse. I sometimes have all computers on *at the same time* and using the mice as I move from one computer to the other. I have never had interference.

The only way to know if keyboards work the same way is to try two wireless keyboards and see.

Looks like the dongles are unique for keyboards too.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/solved-mini-wireless-keyboard-dongle-643275.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Both of my Dell desktops now each have a Logitech M310 wireless mouse and USB receiver unit.
Both desktops are less than 10' apart and less than 6' from the wireless modem/router.
Everything seems to be fine when they're both on at the same time. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

managed said:


> Do you need to use both computers at the same time ?


Yeah, I use one for day trading and the other one for other tasks since I want to keep my eye on the trades and I get caught up with them and forget to open and close windows.

Good logical question tho.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

plodr said:


> I'm currently using 3 MS wireless mice and one Logitech wireless mouse. I sometimes have all computers on *at the same time* and using the mice as I move from one computer to the other. I have never had interference.
> 
> The only way to know if keyboards work the same way is to try two wireless keyboards and see.
> 
> ...


The link you gave me on your reply has some good info on the keyboard question--but I guess the only way to be sure is to either (a) try to get through to someone in Microsoft products 
(b) buy another one and see if I'm typing on both computers.

I appreciate the effort every one of the Tech Guys respondents put in.

Cheers, wildbill


----------

